# Where to buy newts



## LovinLizardsx (Nov 7, 2009)

Hiya 
Could any1 be able to help me in finding a place to buy newts in kent. I can't find a shop anywhere that sells them I haven't got much experience with reptiles but do have alot of experience with fish (coldwater and tropical), I always wanted a small lizard and thought that maybe a newt would be a good choice as a start.
Thanx


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You could try Pets Paradise in Sheerness- they're in the phone book.

Bear in mind that newts are VERY different from lizards though- they need cool and damp, a land and water area, and are much less active. They are great to keep in themselves, but I'm not sure how much preparation they are for lizards.


----------



## LovinLizardsx (Nov 7, 2009)

thanx for yur reply. I wanted to buy 1 but alot of internet sites r saying catch them from yur garden !!! Which I wouldn't have thought would be a good idea! Thanx


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Not only a bad idea- an illegal idea! They are protected. Having just said that, I'm not sure if that now applies to all species or just crested- but anyway, get some from a petshop instead. They really are quite interesting.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i got mine from my local aquatics centre but they also had 1 at a near by pet shop. what sort are you after?


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

you could order them at pollwog? also it is only crested newts that you need permits for. smooth and palmates are fine to keep. just don't kill them. thats illegal


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah but taking them from the environment is wrong really as almost all our native wildlife is failing  :lol2:


----------

